# Finished Project



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

My completed "Brown Jug" which is a variation of the 6G11-A brown Vibrolux. Looking and sounding good!

A shout-out to PTW Amps who constructed the cabinets. The quality of construction is fantastic. Pete is really great to deal with and I was pleased to see some nice little touches that are worthy of mention. I noticed that the connectors for the speaker were crimped AND soldered. Also noticed the rubber backing on the speaker mounting bolt washers. Nice!
Quality leather handles on both cabinets. Excellent work and highly recommended!

The only problem now is I want to build another one!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A very handsome build. Nicely done.


----------



## g#m (Apr 12, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks great!!

Congratulations


----------

